# Homemade Brats



## lugnutz (Aug 21, 2010)

Well I finally got around to playing with homemade brats today, I used a kit from Sausage Source that came with 4 different seasoning packs that each will do 5lbs of meat. The kit also included casings as well and was a decent price if you don't figure in shipping !

We tried the plain ole brat pack to start with.  Never having messed with casings before I found them to be a bit of a challenge.  Once we figured out how to handle getting the cases on the horn, we worked out the bugs in twisting and filling.  The first 2 casings were great but the 3rd had a hole midway down it, so we cut it and made 2 cases out of it.  On the 3rd we also were reaching the end of our brat mixture, since we already made a kid size brat when we ran out of casing earlier this time we made a huge jumbo brat to use up the meat left over in the grinder/stuffer.

Enjoy the view!

ready for the smoker








on the smoker







on my plate and ready for some mustard!


----------



## chefrob (Aug 21, 2010)

looks good..............


----------



## meateater (Aug 21, 2010)

Alright I must admit, I'm jealous, those look great. I've been wanting to try my hand at these, that just sounds wrong..... anywhoo thats next on my long list of projects for the winter time when I can smoke in comfort. Smoke On!


----------



## lugnutz (Aug 21, 2010)

They tasted great but I am thinking they would have been better grilled instead of smoked, but they did have a great smoke ring !!


----------



## lugnutz (Aug 22, 2010)

pic of the smoke ring


----------



## tom37 (Aug 22, 2010)

Looks great Lug,

Maybe next time you can smoke them for a while and then let the lid off and crisp up the outside. Nice ring.


----------



## lugnutz (Aug 22, 2010)

I'll give that a try next time Tom, but that UDS gets wicked wild when you pull the lid for long LOL I'll have to get the long tongs out to preserve my arm hair 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Next batch I make I think I'll try the taco blend and maybe add some cheese to a few of em to see how that works out.


----------



## tom37 (Aug 22, 2010)

I hear ya, its crazy how the temps crank up like they do. And thats not funny about the arm hairs. I lost a few this weekend, not sure which rig they fell victim to but there gone.


----------



## pandemonium (Aug 22, 2010)

lookin good there


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm thinking ya did a nice job on that first round of rings!


----------



## lugnutz (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanx for the praise guys! So many options are coming into my twisted lil mind on how to make these as popular as fatties!! They really are that easy!


----------



## ellymae (Aug 22, 2010)

Looks good - I need to get back to making some sausage.


----------



## duck killer 1 (Aug 22, 2010)

lookin great!  I'll have to try the place you mentioned- sausage source. one question tho, were the casings already sanitized or did you have to do that? i saw a thread on here about 6 months ago that showed how to sanitize the casings, man it looked like a tough job.


----------



## old poi dog (Aug 22, 2010)

They look delicious!!!!!  Thanks for the great View....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'd like to learn to do Sausages next. How many pounds of meat did you use for your Smoke and how many feet of casing did you use?


----------



## lugnutz (Aug 23, 2010)

The casings came packed in salt  DK  all I had to do was soak and rinse.

OPD, I used a 5lb butt.  Once I got it deboned and ground I was probably closer to 4.25lbs.

Each packet in the kit will season 5lbs.   The casings come in a pack and seem to all be about 4ft in length.  I grabbed 3 casings and it turned out to be just about right.


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 23, 2010)

You will be an old hand making all kinds of sausages in no time!  The combination of making them yourself, far better than what you can buy, leaner, more flavorful, and enjoying the process makes it all worthwhile!


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 23, 2010)

Congrats on a great looking first run with the brats. I remember (not too long ago) doing our first stuffing and how uncomfortable we were until the meat stated flowing out of the tube so easily - trying to keep up was the hardest part

Good job and keep it coming !!


----------



## princess (Aug 23, 2010)

Lugnutz - These look great! :)

I love working with casings. Once you're comfortable with them, you really can shove almost anything in there. mmmmmm....

If you know you're gonna get them in advance, next time buy water/brine packed instead of salt. Easier to clean, less likely to tear. Two feet per pound is what I use (but I like to tie good knots)  Run them real good with water, inside and out, look for holes. Use a ton of water on the stuffing horn, pour some on your table. You can't use too much water! A dry casing, or a casing stuck to a dry surface *will* tear.

-Princess


----------



## chainsaw (Aug 23, 2010)

Lookin good! I like them grilled vs smoked too but haven't made too many batches yet.


----------



## lugnutz (Aug 23, 2010)

When I cooked em I left them in a strand.  I was afraid to cut em into individual links, thought they would untwist.  Is there a secret to them staying twisted?

I wanna do a breakfast sausage with bacon someday, would you like bacon, sausage or bacon sausage?


----------



## princess (Aug 24, 2010)

*Twist opposites.* So if link #1 is clockwise, spin the next one counter-clockwise. 

*Spin them at least one and a half times*. 360 + 180

*Get em cold*. I only clip mine apart after they've been fridged for a bit to make them firm.

S*lice fast*. No serrated blades. Use your sharpest knife or scissors.

Beware the temptation of bacon sausage!! ;)  Pork bellies are GREASY and all that grease stays in the casing for a hot mess.  You have to really trim that fat to make it work. :)
 

-Princess


Lugnutz said:


> When I cooked em I left them in a strand.  I was afraid to cut em into individual links, thought they would untwist.  Is there a secret to them staying twisted?
> 
> I wanna do a breakfast sausage with bacon someday, would you like bacon, sausage or bacon sausage?


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes sausage making is very fun and the fial product is amasing too. Now the more you make the better you will get. I have made a bunch and it is really fun and after you try the kits afew times you really need to go and get the Sausage Bible by Rytec. There are many good recipes for some really good sausage in there too. Or just ask the good folks here and they will share with you some of the best recipes that I have found anywhere. You have to love this place and the good folks here.


----------



## chainsaw (Aug 24, 2010)

Lugnutz said:


> When I cooked em I left them in a strand.  I was afraid to cut em into individual links, thought they would untwist.  Is there a secret to them staying twisted?


I have been putting in the frige or freezing them twisted. They seem to stay ok. I also snip them apart on the grill.


----------



## pantherfan83 (Aug 24, 2010)

Princess said:


> *Twist opposites.* So if link #1 is clockwise, spin the next one counter-clockwise.
> 
> *Spin them at least one and a half times*. 360 + 180
> 
> ...


A faster/easier way than twisting every link in opposite directions, is to just twist every-other link.  Basically when you start, you pinch two links and twist the 2nd one.  The beginning of the 2nd link is also the end of the first, so they both get twisted. The end of the 2nd link is the beginning of the 3rd. Then you pinch two more and twist the 4th link.  Just as before, the beginning of the 4th link is the end of the 3rd and the end of the 4th is the beginning of the 5th.  This way, it does not matter which way you twist the links.  It makes it a lot easier than having to remember which way to twist each link.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 24, 2010)

PantherFan83 said:


> A faster/easier way than twisting every link in opposite directions, is to just twist every-other link.  Basically when you start, you pinch two links and twist the 2nd one.  The beginning of the 2nd link is also the end of the first, so they both get twisted. The end of the 2nd link is the beginning of the 3rd. Then you pinch two more and twist the 4th link.  Just as before, the beginning of the 4th link is the end of the 3rd and the end of the 4th is the beginning of the 5th.  This way, it does not matter which way you twist the links.  It makes it a lot easier than having to remember which way to twist each link.


Yeppers- the method that PantherFan posted is the way I twist mine. I shared my twisting tip with my little bro (he makes the sausages at the grocery store where he works) and he likes this method better than the "twist one way, then twist the other" method-especially since he makes upwards of 120-150 pounds of brats and italian sausage links a week.


----------



## princess (Aug 24, 2010)

*O.M.G.*

Do you know, I have been making sausage MY WHOLE LIFE and I have never thought of that?!?!  PantherFan83? I could just hug you right now.

Wow... you rock, my friend!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 


PantherFan83 said:


> A faster/easier way than twisting every link in opposite directions, is to just twist every-other link.  Basically when you start, you pinch two links and twist the 2nd one.  The beginning of the 2nd link is also the end of the first, so they both get twisted. The end of the 2nd link is the beginning of the 3rd. Then you pinch two more and twist the 4th link.  Just as before, the beginning of the 4th link is the end of the 3rd and the end of the 4th is the beginning of the 5th.  This way, it does not matter which way you twist the links.  It makes it a lot easier than having to remember which way to twist each link.


----------



## biomeded (Aug 24, 2010)

Twisting every other is how I learned to do it too.  Harder to explain than it is to train, even I got it the first time I was shown.  I just finished my first run of Wisconsin Brats, 25# worth of them.  I cured 12.5 pounds and made all of that into Brats for the smoker and hung them at 140 degrees till internal temp was 100 (about 1.5 hours) then at 180 to 190 till internal temp was 165. 

The uncured went into Brats and Brat patties (awsome for B-fast, Fatties, or burgers).  These got wrapped and frozen. 

Nothing better than opening the door to the smoke house and seeing rows of links hanging from the ceiling 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The smoked brats just need a simmering (never boiling) bath in beer and onion then a little touch up on the grill so the pigskins are crispy on the outside.  Brats + Little spicy mustard + little Kraut = very fine day in Texas!   

If I have time, I save the beer and onions, add some chicken broth and kraut, let it come to a boil, make some cheater dumplin's (Bisquick) and drop them in.  Put the Brats on top of Kraut and a dumplin and you'll know, why many of us Cheese-Heads get a little over-sized.


----------



## lugnutz (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for all the help guys..and gal(s).  I'll keep all this in mind for my next batch in a few weeks!!


----------



## boykjo (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm not a twister, I'm a tie er. I use butchers twine and tie every link as I make them. You can leave them tied together or You can cut them immediatley into individuals and they will hold better than twisting. I found when twisting I hung my sausage to cook and some of the twist ends had come loose and the meat had oozed out the end. I cut  butchers twine into 5 inch lengths and keep them in a ziplock container. It is more time consuming to tie but when your already investing the time to create some home made sausage, its well worth it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 25, 2010)

Lugnutz said:


> When I cooked em I left them in a strand.  I was afraid to cut em into individual links, thought they would untwist.  Is there a secret to them staying twisted?
> 
> I wanna do a breakfast sausage with bacon someday, would you like bacon, sausage or bacon sausage?


Lugnutz,

You want to do "bacon sausage", and Princess says the fat on the belly is a problem, which I'm sure is true.

I'm thinking you're wanting sausage to taste like bacon----sounds GREAT!

So since you already used a 5 LB pork butt to make this, how about trying the following.

Grind up 5 pounds of pork butt. 

Mix 2 1/2 TBS of Tender Quick real well into those 5 lbs of ground pork.

MIx any other seasonings you want into it (just make sure you don't add a premix to it that also has cure in it).

There should be about 2 TBS of brown sugar mixed with it.

Put it in the fridge over night at about 37˚/38˚.

Then stuff away & smoke it to 165˚

Sound good?

If you do this give us a report---Might try it myself.

Anybody see anything wrong with this---Yell Quick!

Bear


----------



## hdspringer (Aug 25, 2010)

Boykjo

Do you have a recipe for them, it looks like you have done this before and have it down.

What type of smoker do you use.


----------



## boykjo (Aug 25, 2010)

I have been making sausage (Kielbasa) approx 15yrs. I'm sorry the recipe is not available. It took me a long time to achieve my recipe which I would like to manufacture in the future. There are recipes on the internet that can help you. I have attempted recipes on the internet and was not impressed but I found they give you the basic ideas of what ingredients to use. After making alot of bad sausage (via internet recipes) a good word of advice is to use cure, take a recipe cut the ingredient amount in half and keep the recipe simple and start from there. Recipes with a gazillion ingredients dont work for me. You can add or delete ingredients as you make test batches. It took me a few years to figure that out so now you have a jump start..... 

I built my rig out of a oil drum. They are available here in the carolinas when people change from fuel oil to gas or when land becomes developed and the old homes are removed. Its a pig cooker and I built a sausage hanger for it. I have a grate I place over the burner which allows me to place wood chuncks over the burner for smoke but I want to try that amaze-n-smoker in my cooker. My wood chucks dry out and dont give enough smoke. Just another kink in the chain. good luck......


----------



## hdspringer (Aug 25, 2010)

boykjo

Thanks for the info, I under stand about your recipe. I will

start playing around with some. nice cooker.  Thanks Again


----------



## alelover (Aug 25, 2010)

For a first time those look great. The first ones I ever did were a mess. Too much meat, not enough meat, all different lengths. I steam mine in beer then grill them. That's the way I learned it in Milwaukee.


----------



## princess (Aug 25, 2010)

If time is not a concern....

Cook 1lb or two of bacon. Drain real well, pat it dry on paper towels even, chop it up tiny and pop it in the fridge overnight to get it nice and cold.

Mix THAT in with all the stuff BearCarver suggested and follow his lead. You get EVEN more bacon flavor, but also some of that tasty browned fat crunch that makes bacon sooooo goooodddd....

Good luck!

-Princess

 


Bearcarver said:


> Lugnutz,
> 
> You want to do "bacon sausage", and Princess says the fat on the belly is a problem, which I'm sure is true.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 25, 2010)

Princess said:


> If time is not a concern....
> 
> Cook 1lb or two of bacon. Drain real well, pat it dry on paper towels even, chop it up tiny and pop it in the fridge overnight to get it nice and cold.
> 
> ...


I thought about that before, but if I was going to cook bacon before I added it, I would add it to the recipe Lugnutz already used, as an added thing. My recipe above would be what I would call "Buckboard Bacon in a Casing", and I wouldn't add cooked bacon, because that would be adding cured stuff with stuff I'm curing, plus the bacon bits would be cooked twice.

If I do it, this would probably be my recipe:

5 lbs ground pork butt

2 1/2 TBS of TQ

2 TBS of Brown sugar

2 tsp of CBP

2 tsp of garlic powder

2 tsp of onion powder

Mix real well, and put in fridge over night.

Stuff in casings, or form into logs without skins.

Smoke to 165˚ internal.

Bear


----------



## lugnutz (Aug 25, 2010)

You all are given me way toooo many ideas LOL !!! and that aint a bad thing unless your my wife havin to put up with all this LOL    I have one I want to try soon and wife says..hell yeah do it.. when I do it I'll post the whole shabang!

Thanks guys you are all so great!


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 25, 2010)

*Great Looking Brats...*


----------



## smoke_chef (Aug 27, 2010)

> I was afraid to cut em into individual links, thought they would untwist.  Is there a secret to them staying twisted?


I've not made sausage yet. However, I just last night an episode of Good Eats with Alton Brown about making sausage. (Episode 108) Maybe you can find it on line or something. He says if you just put the strand in the frig for an hour or so after they have been twisted it will set up and not come undone.

My next cooking purchase is a grinder. I can't wait to give making my own sausage a try. It looks awesome!


----------



## lugnutz (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks Chef, I'll look that one up.


----------



## tzem143 (Dec 28, 2014)

I attempted but turned out dry. I must need more fat.


----------



## boykjo (Dec 28, 2014)

what did u use?


----------



## tzem143 (Jan 14, 2015)

Unfortunately I don't remember. I got to write down my steps next time. I Learned from my mistakes I guess.


----------



## fuzzy01 (Jun 19, 2015)

Your look great sausage Sausage making is a great hobby. It is very easy to make from scratch as well I have some recipes I have made. Once you start making some recipes from scratch you will be able you will be able to change spices and add your own ingredients to come up with your own signature recipes. 

If you follow some basic rules ensuring you use min 2% salt and emulsify your meat correctly and mix it long enough until the salt breaks down your proteins you will have great texture. If you want a course grind and you don't want to grind your meat twice you can add 180 grams of Panco Crumbs to 5lb batch will help bind the sausage. I have taken some of the fresh sausage recipes and cured and smoked them them. You can then use them all summer for smokies or make sausage rings for snacks.


----------

